# You are what you eat...........



## Scott Bushey (Apr 1, 2006)

They say, "You are what you eat". I guess I am a 







What are you?

[Edited on 4-1-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## blhowes (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't know if I'm fowl...or a turkey (or both?)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 1, 2006)

Do you know the



man, the



man, the



man?


----------



## blhowes (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Do you know the
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm part Huguenot Torte



and part Myers's Rum


----------



## blhowes (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I'm part Huguenot Torte
> 
> 
> ...


One part is 75%, the other is 25%. I won't say which I think is which.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 1, 2006)

[img=175x175]http://www.cajuncrawfish.com/images/items/1005.jpg[/img]

[Edited on 4-1-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> [img=175x175]http://www.cajuncrawfish.com/images/items/1005.jpg[/img]
> 
> [Edited on 4-1-2006 by Pilgrim]



That looks good!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



 You may be right; I ain't saying.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> ...


mmmm....crawdads


----------



## bigheavyq (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm the smart one because I eat brains for breakfast


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm usually shushi, but this weekend I became chicken bullion and ice cream...


----------

